# How do you line a cooler?



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I was thinking about lining a cooler and started thinking about how I would do it. Would you use glue? Would you use screws? Would you use both?


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

I've never lined a cooler, but I would think glue and then keep it empty for a couple days to let it air out


----------



## duckmanco (Dec 29, 2006)

By filling it with bad ass smokes.....

Seriously, I never lined mine, never had a problem, and found that it offered me more space to store my boxes. Besides, leaving the smokes in their boxes should have them near enough cedar anyway.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I probably won't line it but you guys know how it is. Almost everything that I look at makes me think, "that would make a great humidor". Do you ever find yourself looking at your own furniture and thinking this? I would like to try lining a cooler though.


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

IIRC reading though some old threads, people use really strong wood glue. Maybe you can getaway with gorilla glue or something along those lines. Some people mention using silicone but you have you be careful what kind you use. 

In all honestly it seems like the majority of people who use coolers don't line it with anything, it's not really necessary. Just keep your cigars in the boxes and toss them in there with an Oust! fan or two and some beads.

tam


----------



## JohnnieSRT-4-cl (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm actually in the process of getting estimates on a hope chest humidor. I figued it would just look like an ordinary hope chest at the foot of the bed but inside tons of room for aging boxes. I've seen some really nice work so far. It'll be made out of solid 3/4" cherry and completly lined with spanish cedar. It's all custom made so I just tell him(Dale) what I want and he does all the designing. 
I'm looking at getting a chest that is 48"W x 24"D x 20"H. Depending on the price I might have to adjust a little. Spanish Cedar does not come cheap.


----------



## eyetek (Feb 17, 2007)

Smoked said:


> I was thinking about lining a cooler and started thinking about how I would do it. Would you use glue? Would you use screws? Would you use both?


It depends on the thickness of the cedar you plan on using, in my case I used 1/4" Spanish cedar and lined the cooler using heavy duty thick outdoor double sided tape.

I thought about using glue but the fumes issue backed me away from that option.

If you are going to use thicker cedar then maybe screws would work better.

I posted these images in another thread yesterday but thought maybe they would also help you in your project.


----------



## JohnnieSRT-4-cl (Nov 12, 2007)

That's pretty awesome. Where did you get the cedar?


----------



## eyetek (Feb 17, 2007)

JohnnieSRT-4 said:


> That's pretty awesome. Where did you get the cedar?


Follow this link, if you are lucky they often will place at a discount a group of pieces that might cover your project. My cost for cedar for my cooler was about $35

http://www.thewoodbox.com/exoticwoods/spanish-cedar.htm

Hope that helps

eyetek


----------



## netprophet21 (Dec 12, 2007)

eyetek said:


> Follow this link, if you are lucky they often will place at a discount a group of pieces that might cover your project. My cost for cedar for my cooler was about $35
> 
> http://www.thewoodbox.com/exoticwoods/spanish-cedar.htm
> 
> ...


thanks for the link, that will sure come in useful soon... :cb


----------



## BillyCigars (Nov 17, 2007)

I ended up using 1/8inch thickness for my linings and 1/4inch for the shelves. I attached the Cedar lining using Ad-Tech High Performance Woodworker's Glue Sticks and a hot glue gun. They leave NO SMELL. 

I thought of using Gorilla Glue except that it expands and it leaves a residual smell (at least from another project I used it on). With the fact that you want to make sure the lining is flush with the sides of the cooler, you don't want a glue that is expanding as it cures. The Hot Glue sticks were perfect for mine.

I did something similar like Eyetek (except his is more like yours IIRC). Here's mine:



I purposely used 2 slats per shelf for the shelving because I wanted maximum airflow inside.


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

Wasted motion, time and money, IMO. Just use the boxes your cigars come in and keep the empty boxes in the cooler so they retain humidity and for use to store bundled cigars. When you have a cooler full of cigars & boxes, it smells so nice when you open the lid.:tu No need to go to all of the hassle to fasten cedar to the cooler.

This has worked well for me in my two, 120 quart coolers and, if the doctor ever makes me quit cigars, I have two, pristine coolers that will hold lots of beer or will sell well at my estate sale.

WyoBob


----------



## Heliofire (Mar 16, 2007)

When I made a coolador I kept the cooler flat on the ground and lined it spanish cedar I got over the internet. I cut the wood so that it cover the floor of the cooler and then I cut pieces that I could stand on edge/ wedge between the floor pieces and the walls of the cooler. I only used it for box storage so the boxes helped keep the standing pieces of wood in place. I was going to use gorilla glue because I not supposed to be toxic, But I decided that one day I might get a cabinet and I would then be able to use the cooler to hold beer.

PM me is you want the InternetLumber site I used. (hint hint):tu


----------



## yazzie (Dec 1, 2007)

WyoBob said:


> Wasted motion, time and money, IMO. Just use the boxes your cigars come in and keep the empty boxes in the cooler so they retain humidity and for use to store bundled cigars. When you have a cooler full of cigars & boxes, it smells so nice when you open the lid.:tu No need to go to all of the hassle to fasten cedar to the cooler.
> 
> :tpd: Yup give you a lot more space to store a lot more Cigars.....:ss


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

BillyCigars has the solution, Hot melt glue gun. Instant bonding, no residual smell. Works like a charm!:tu


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

All nice work on lining coolers!

I just use the vented trays that come from cabs of Los Blancos. They work real nice!

Otherwise, the cedar boxes are usually thrown in there.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks for all of the great advice fellas. I don't know if I will be trying this or not but it is great info to have.


----------



## acruce (Dec 29, 2007)

eyetek said:


> It depends on the thickness of the cedar you plan on using, in my case I used 1/4" Spanish cedar and lined the cooler using heavy duty thick outdoor double sided tape.
> 
> I thought about using glue but the fumes issue backed me away from that option.
> 
> ...


that rocks!!


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Great feedback and photo's everyone...:cb


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

I just snagged 4 cedar trays and pound of beads for my cooler. No issues yet.


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

JR's was having a deal for their empty cigar boxes a while ago .25 cents for their 10 count box. Maybe you could find a few of these if you don't have factory boxes. Makes a nice way to seperate singles without taking up alot of space.


----------

